# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Διάδρομος γυμναστικής μυρίζει καμενο

## petroska

Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα έχω έναν επωνυμο διάδρομο γυμναστικής καινούργιο αγορασμενο φέτος τον Φεβρουάριο πριν λίγες μέρες  άρχισε να μυρίζει όταν τον χρησιμοποιώ πάνω από 50- 55 λεπτά δεν τρέχω κάνω γρήγορο βάδισμα με 7 χλμ για 1 ώρα είμαι 105 κιλά η γυναίκα μου 70 αυτή κάνει 90 λεπτά κάθε φορά με 7,5 χλμ γρήγορο βάδισμα χωρίς να μυρίζει το παραμικρό ο διάδρομος είναι καλολιπασμενος βάζω σιλικόνη κάθε 20 ωρες
Οι προδιαγραφές του διαδρόμου είναι 3 άλογα 4,5 στο μάξιμουμ 1450 watt
μοτέρ συνεχους ρευματος με μεγιστο βάρος χρήστη 130 κιλα

Ο διάδρομος είναι σε εγγύηση αντιπροσωπείας

Τι παίζει έχει πρόβλημα το μοτέρ ?
Θέλει μεγαλύτερο διάδρομο με βάρος χρήστη 140 κιλά?
Να τον πουλήσω να αγοράσω άλλο με μεγαλύτερο μοτερ 4 ιππων?
Να αγοράσω μεγαλύτερο 4 ίππων εναλλασσόμενου ρεύματος?

Παρακαλώ πολύ θέλω τις γνώμες σας

----------


## gep58

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος 1450W είναι ~2 ίπποι και όχι 3 πόσο μάλλον 4,5.
Εφ' όσον είναι στην εγγύηση απευθύνεσαι στην αντιπροσωπεία.

----------

αλπινιστης (02-06-20)

----------


## george89

Καλησπερα σας για αρχη ας πουμε οτι 90 λεπτα δεν πρεπει να κανει σε ενα διαδρομο με DC μοτερ. Μετα αν και καινουργιος πολλες "μαμα" εταιριες βαζουν χαμηλης ποιοτητας ταπητες με αποτελεσμα να χρειαζονται ποιο γρηγορα αλλαγη. πρεπει να προσεξετε την ποσοτητα της σιλικονης και να ειναι η σωστη σιλικονη.Και τελος αν θελετε μας λετε και το μοντελο μηπως μπορεσουμε να βοηθησουμε παραπανω !

----------


## vasilllis

ειδικα στο περπάτημα οι τριβές ειναι μεγαλυτερες .το βαρος δεν ειναι και λιγο.

----------

